# "Official 2011 Georgia Tech Football Thread"



## Arrow3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON..These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Aug 25, 2011)

*Red*

Had to use red letters...just joking. I drive lil red truck.

GO JACKETS


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Make em stickys


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 26, 2011)

*Football Thread*

Great idea.  Hope everyone behaves!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 26, 2011)

*Tech's New Indoor Facility*

Awesome addition to the football program!

http://atlanta.sbnation.com/georgia...-indoor-football-practice-facility-john-brock


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 26, 2011)

Calvin was great but this guy is still my favorite WR to play at Tech! 

#6 Kelly Campbell


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Aug 26, 2011)

Up with the White and Gold!!


----------



## PWalls (Aug 26, 2011)

Go Tech!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow! CPJ says the sky's the limit for this football team and that this may be a more talented team than any team he has had at GT! 

http://blogs.ajc.com/georgia-tech-s...t-for-tech/?cxntfid=blogs_georgia_tech_sports


----------



## PWalls (Aug 26, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Wow! CPJ says the sky's the limit for this football team and that this may be a more talented team than any team he has had at GT!
> 
> http://blogs.ajc.com/georgia-tech-s...t-for-tech/?cxntfid=blogs_georgia_tech_sports



Well, at the end of the day, "talk is cheap". I love to watch them play but then sometimes I wonder which team will show up. But, I am hopeful this year and if we pull off a 9-3 season, I would be very pleased. I am expecting more of an 8-4.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 26, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Awesome addition to the football program!
> 
> http://atlanta.sbnation.com/georgia...-indoor-football-practice-facility-john-brock



The indoor practice facility is sweet.  Soon to have new meeting rooms in the Edge Center, as well.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 26, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The indoor practice facility is sweet.  Soon to have new meeting rooms in the Edge Center, as well.



I saw the rendering and it's impressive. Should be a good recruiting tool !


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 28, 2011)

In order to stay in line with the amazing discussions going on in the other "Official" threads, 

GO JACKETS!    


Any one going to the game thursday?  I'll be tailgating on the 5th street bridge.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 28, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> In order to stay in line with the amazing discussions going on in the other "Official" threads,
> 
> GO JACKETS!
> 
> ...



My son and I will be there.    

Oh, White and Gold Whiskey Drinkers 45  -  Western Car 10


----------



## Skyjacker (Aug 28, 2011)

I feel dirty posting in a thread about GT when the guy who started it has a huge Georgia "G" for an avatar.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 28, 2011)

Skyjacker said:


> I feel dirty posting in a thread about GT when the guy who started it has a huge Georgia "G" for an avatar.



I agree but it is what it is...  You can always stare at this...


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 28, 2011)

I usually have a pretty good feel for our team - this year I got no take  really. I hope CPJ is right about the talent level. I'll be at the Kansas game. GO JACKETS!


----------



## dixiejacket (Aug 29, 2011)

*Season*



PWalls said:


> Well, at the end of the day, "talk is cheap". I love to watch them play but then sometimes I wonder which team will show up. But, I am hopeful this year and if we pull off a 9-3 season, I would be very pleased. I am expecting more of an 8-4.



8-4 with one of the 8 over UGA will be acceptable.  I'll be there Thursday night, can't wait!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Any one going to the game thursday?  I'll be tailgating on the 5th street bridge.



I will be there as well.  Probably getting down there around 430-5.  I'll give you a shout.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 29, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I will be there as well.  Probably getting down there around 430-5.  I'll give you a shout.



Sounds good.  I should be there getting set up around the same time.  Haven't tailgated on the 5th street bridge yet.  Should be a good time.


----------



## Grand Slam (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll be there with an old Tech center.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 29, 2011)

What do you guys think about red shirting Vad Lee this year no matter what Tevin and Synjyn do?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 29, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> What do you guys think about red shirting Vad Lee this year no matter what Tevin and Synjyn do?



I think Vad is going to red shirt unless a major injury occurs. CPJ is a wise old bird. He will use his resources wisely.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 29, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I think Vad is going to red shirt unless a major injury occurs. CPJ is a wise old bird. He will use his resources wisely.



Yeah.  Although if we do end up using him this year because of an injury to one of those two guys, it would have been nice to put him in during trash time for the two cupcakes we play early this season.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2011)

if you (meaning CPJ) think he is good enough to, at some point and with the right amount of in-game snaps, be the best QB on the team THIS YEAR, then play him now.

if not, wait.  but a lot can happen between now and his 5th year so if he's gonna be the best, lets get it going early.

I personally dont see us making it through the entire year with 2 QB's so I say play him.  I also think Id rather see him right now than Synjyn.  Thats just personal preference.

I will say that it'd be stupid to burn the shirt if all theyre going to do is play him in mop-up roles or in special packages, a la Nesbitt.  That was a waste because it didnt really prepare him for his next year.

I think we'll know this thursday night...


----------



## PWalls (Aug 29, 2011)

Are the other two gonna be good enough and last long enough to redshirt him?

Seems to me with this option offense we have that "experience" is something that a quarterback must have to make it work.

Will be interesting to see what CPJ does.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 29, 2011)

Will Tech be televised Thursday night??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Will Tech be televised Thursday night??



On ESPN3.com but come see it live.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 29, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> On ESPN3.com but come see it live.



I spent about 15 minutes last night making sure my PS3 will hook up to the internet and get the game on ESPN3. I have had to watch them on my computer or laptop before. Hopefully the 46" LED TV will show it up better. Actually watches real well with hi speed DSL connection. Plus I can open another tab and smack talk on here at the same time.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2011)

PWalls said:


> I spent about 15 minutes last night making sure my PS3 will hook up to the internet and get the game on ESPN3. I have had to watch them on my computer or laptop before. Hopefully the 46" LED TV will show it up better. Actually watches real well with hi speed DSL connection. Plus I can open another tab and smack talk on here at the same time.



its actually better through a ps3 or xbox than it is through a computer.

but its better in person than either...


----------



## PWalls (Aug 29, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> but its better in person than either...



That's the truth.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 29, 2011)

PWalls said:


> That's the truth.



Tickets for this one are not expensive so come on out!  In fact I'll throw in a beer or 3 for anyone who wants to stop by my tailgate on the 5th street bridge.


----------



## Resica (Aug 29, 2011)

Grand Slam said:


> I'll be there with an old Tech center.



Which one?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2011)

Purchased my Clemson and VPI tickets today.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Aug 29, 2011)

I wish all of the Tech Fans the best. I hope ya'll have a great season. Good luck Thursday night.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 29, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sounds good.  I should be there getting set up around the same time.  Haven't tailgated on the 5th street bridge yet.  Should be a good time.



How far is the tunnel from the 5th st. bridge ?


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Nitram - will you be at the KS game?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 29, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> How far is the tunnel from the 5th st. bridge ?



2 blocks maybe 300 yards.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 30, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Hey Nitram - will you be at the KS game?



Most likely.  I had some friends offer up some tickets to the Tennessee - Florida game in gainesville and a place to stay.  I've never been to a UF game so it's possible I may take them up on it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 30, 2011)

Like to read stuff like this.  Can't wait to see what he can do on the field.



> 1. Johnson lauded starting B-back David Sims again for his work ethic and unwillingness to give up when he switched positions and started fourth on the depth chart. In talking about Sims as well as B-back Charles Perkins, he described how Sims’ reaction isn’t necessarily typical.
> 
> “I think that sometimes, there’s such an expectation level (to receive playing time), and I’m not talking about Charles in particular. This day and age, guys think they’re entitled. You’ve got to earn something. You don’t just get it because you did something in high school or you did something somewhere else. You’ve got to come in and win the job. David had two ways to go when he was fourth. He could have pouted and left or he could make up his mind that he’s going to outwork guys and try to win the job. To his credit, he took the latter. I think that’ s great example for other guys who aren’t where hey want to be.”


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sims is gonna put some people on their backsides this year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 31, 2011)

One more day!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 31, 2011)

Can't wait to get my lube job tomorrow at the Varsity !!

GO JACKETS  !!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 1, 2011)

GAME DAY!  It's finally here.  All you other guys looking in from the outside, have fun waiting 2-4 more days....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 1, 2011)

On the NE side of the bridge...GO jackets!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 1, 2011)

All in all a mixed bag - the passing game looked decent but special teams were dreadful. I liked the hard hitting on the defense but the mistakes need addressing on the exchange. ESPN3.com ain't worth fooling with.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 1, 2011)

Tech had 662 total yards offense. 365 yds were from passing !!! The offense basically scored at will.

Special teams were awful !! Stupid, stupid, stupid mistakes. 14 pt. should never been scored.

The Good: Defense looked great against the run. Lots of intensity and hard hitting. 

The Bad:  Pass defense is terrible !!  No pressure on the QB. Coach Groh has lots of work to do !!!!


A good win as predicted but it did not excite me because of who we played.

Go Jackets !!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 1, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Tech had 662 total yards offense. 365 yds were from passing !!! The offense basically scored at will.
> 
> Special teams were awful !! Stupid, stupid, stupid mistakes. 14 pt. should never been scored.
> 
> ...



Yeah - Western Cakalacki ain't much. We got some stuff to work on. Stephen Hill showed out pretty good and Tevin threw some good balls.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 1, 2011)

Weakest spots are definitely still STs and pass defense.  We need to be much better on 3rd down.  Our LBs are just not good in coverage.

Defense did a lot of hard hitting though.  That's really good to see.  This is one of the most physically gifted defenses we've put out there in awhile, but they are still pretty young.  I expect them to improve a lot this year.

Offense is going to be fine scoring points.  Days fumbled three snaps.  That's not good for your backup...  And yeah, I wanted to see Vad tonight.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got home from the Game... I dont know what to say.. All I gotta say is the team still needs work.. Deffense is still not that Great! And Keep Days out the the Game!! If Washington Gets Hurt I hope Vad is Ready! The second Qtr of that game was uncalled for, The Pass Deffense was no there at all. I hate to see what a Team that has a QB with an Arm could do... It was a win.. Just wasnt impressed.


Ohh yeah... Tech Game, Falcons Game and Braves Game Ending all around the Same time does not work with Traffic...LOL


----------



## schleylures (Sep 2, 2011)

Need special team players and pass d


----------



## PWalls (Sep 2, 2011)

I agree.

Stupid mistakes on special teams. Pass defense was terrible. Days needs to work on that snap with the center. Washington looked OK. A lot of penalties late in the game.

Defense needs to continue to grow and fast. Offense did as expected against a team of that caliber. Will remain to be seen if Washington can make passes against a tougher team that will pressure him more.

We have one more "gimme" game to get bugs worked out. It don't get any easier after that.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah that play to end the half really hurt.  We threw the ball a lot and I saw some big hits on defense.  I'd say overall it wasn't bad.  Some of those throws would have been sure interceptions against a better defense.  We could be in a for a long year if we don't improve significantly.  Regardless, we are 1-0.

Go Jackets!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 2, 2011)

I will Def. Take the Win... Cupcake Team or not! I just hope Thats not a preview of whats to Come this season.. I say we should know whats to come when they play Kansas or UNC.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> I wish all of the Tech Fans the best. I hope ya'll have a great season. Good luck Thursday night.



I hope UGA loses every single game this season, that Mark Richt gets fired, and that you guys hire Houston Nutt.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I hope UGA loses every single game this season, that Mark Richt gets fired, and that you guys hire Lou Holtz.



fixed


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 2, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> fixed


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 2, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> fixed


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 2, 2011)

Purty sho I was at the game last night, Laaaaawd I hope I didn't act like a uga fan . . .


----------



## schleylures (Sep 3, 2011)

Even you can not act that bad. You could practice every day for a month and could not do it.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 4, 2011)

What's the good word?


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 4, 2011)

dutchman said:


> What's the good word?



THWG

how bout dem dogs?


----------



## dutchman (Sep 4, 2011)

ramblinrack said:


> THWG
> 
> how bout dem dogs?



POT!

Hey Louie.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 4, 2011)

ramblinrack said:


> THWG
> 
> how bout dem dogs?



Hey Louie.... How are ya bud!!!

Good to see on here again !!


----------



## Tim L (Sep 5, 2011)

Wouldn't put too much weight on the Western Carolina win; I remember back in the 80's we beat a similar team (Citadel) by a similar score on opening day; lots of yardage; then didn't win another game all year...Middle Tennessee is a better team than WC; but we still should win.  First real test (hopefully) will be Kansas.  Still; it's good that tech played a team that they should have blown away, and did without playing around with them.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 5, 2011)

Didn't MTSU beat UT in the last year or two? We had better play a solid game in this one. And why the heck are we traveling to their house?


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 5, 2011)

Turn overs are what I fear the most. If we take care of the ball, Tech will be 2-0.

Go Jackets !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Turn overs are what I fear the most. If we take care of the ball, Tech will be 2-0.
> 
> Go Jackets !!





And the muttz will be 0-2 . . .


----------



## Tim L (Sep 5, 2011)

Tech should win but MTSU is a similar quality team as Troy; if a big name school takes them lightly or just has a bad day their beat you. But they are Division 1 (or whatever it's called now) and have even been to a bowl or two, so their a much better team than Western Carolina.  And if they keep it close for awhile and the crowd starts to become a factor.............well we can't be looking ahead to Kansas.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Sep 5, 2011)

'rack, where ya been hiding. Glad to see youre still kickin'

Special teams will kill us again.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 6, 2011)

wow, ramblinrack and dutchman coming out of the woodwork...

We are going to MTSU because it is a 2-for-1 deal.  We get 2 home games and they get one home game.  That means we don't have to pay them as much as if we didn't give them a home game.

MTSU is a decent team.  They played Purdue close but Purdue is actually very bad.  Again, it will be disappointing if we don't win by at least 3 TD's.


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 6, 2011)

Resica said:


> Which one?



BK. He was Kim King's center.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 6, 2011)

Good to see you back Louie.


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 7, 2011)

If Tech is real, they should have this game in the bag by mid 3rd quarter.  MTSU is a decent team and played well last week against Purdue, but I hope Tech is a much higher caliber team than Purdue.  Go Jackets!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 7, 2011)

troutman34 said:


> If Tech is real, they should have this game in the bag by mid 3rd quarter.  MTSU is a decent team and played well last week against Purdue, but I hope Tech is a much higher caliber team than Purdue.  Go Jackets!!!



+1 on all accounts.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 7, 2011)

I see ESPN3.com has the game - so much for watching it.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 7, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> I see ESPN3.com has the game - so much for watching it.



It plays good on the computer.  It's better than nothing.


----------



## PWalls (Sep 7, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> It plays good on the computer.  It's better than nothing.



Yep.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm liking this 7:00pm start this Saturday.  Should be listening on the radio on the way home from blasting some doves!


----------



## PWalls (Sep 7, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm liking this 7:00pm start this Saturday.  Should be listening on the radio on the way home from blasting some doves!



I'll miss most of it on the way back from the deer woods unless I can find it on the radio down here somewhere. Should be home in time to catch the last quarter on ESPN3.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 7, 2011)

anybody have Time Warner cable and wouldnt mind sharing their login/password with me so I can watch it on my iPad?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 8, 2011)

Paul Johnson on Vad Lee's possible redshirt:

“He’ll be much better as a fifth-year senior than as a true freshman."  

Can't really argue with that logic.

And some more from the AJC:



> Show host Wes Durham egged Johnson on a little bit by asking about uniforms, specifically Maryland and Tech’s plan to remedy its hard-to-read jerseys worn last Thursday. Johnson said the Jackets would have a surprise for fans for the next home game against Kansas.
> 
> “Nike Pro Combat,” he said, before wisely invoking the name of Tech’s uniform supplier. “No, Russell Pro Combat. Camouflage.”


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 8, 2011)

Heather BigHead is picking MTST to beat us ! She is a joke.


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 8, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Heather BigHead is picking MTST to beat us ! She is a joke.



Who? never heard of her.


----------



## dixiejacket (Sep 9, 2011)

*Tech*

The Mrs. and I will be driving to Murfreesboro in the morning.  Should be a good trip, nice drive, nice scenery and hopefully a Jacket win!  Coming back sometime late Sunday.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 9, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Who? never heard of her.



Heather Dinnich - ACC beat writter for ESPN.  She has a hatred for CPJ because he makes her sound stupid in interviews.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 10, 2011)

Go Jackets::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 11, 2011)

Tech's air game is looking good !!!  

We are 14 point favorites this week against Kansas !


----------



## PWalls (Sep 12, 2011)

CPJ looked like he was going to go postal on that kid that kicked the ball out of bounds two times in a row in the first quarter. Gave those guys excellent field position. Can't afford to do that anymore. The cupcake games are over with.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 12, 2011)

PWalls said:


> CPJ looked like he was going to go postal on that kid that kicked the ball out of bounds two times in a row in the first quarter. Gave those guys excellent field position. Can't afford to do that anymore. The cupcake games are over with.



LOL, yea, he didn't kick any more the rest of the game and got to watch someone else do it right. I bet he will not kick in the Kansas game either !


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2011)

Could use a little help from my Jacket brethren - I have not driven to a game in a long time. The last couple I went to were on Marta. I'm taking a friend who has never been to a Tech game (he's a Michigan guy) and we want to tailgate for an hour or two before kick off. My question is where to park so we can tail gate and the best way to drive down from Roswell? Also, if any of you are going let me know. I would love to meet some fellow Jackets. Thanks.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 12, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Could use a little help from my Jacket brethren - I have not driven to a game in a long time. The last couple I went to were on Marta. I'm taking a friend who has never been to a Tech game (he's a Michigan guy) and we want to tailgate for an hour or two before kick off. My question is where to park so we can tail gate and the best way to drive down from Roswell? Also, if any of you are going let me know. I would love to meet some fellow Jackets. Thanks.



Kinda depends on where you want to tailgate, but if you're open to anywhere, the easiest place would be the Varsity parking lot.  $25 to park but it's usually got a decent scene and its very close to the stadium.  On campus is a little tougher because they are not letting people on a lot of the new greenspace.

The other nice place is to park in either the big surface lot on Spring St or the Synergy deck ($20) and try to find a spot in the grass on the 5th street bridge.

But for 2 people for an hour or two, I'd want to be able to tailgate at the truck, and the best place for that is the V.

From Roswell, just 400 to 85, get off at the 17th/14th/10th street exit, go down to 10th, take a left, then a right on Spring St.  Big parking lot on your right before you get to the Varsity.  Can't miss it.  Pretty easy access to 85 N when it's time to go home, too.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll be at the game but I'm not sure of my tailgating plans yet.  I think our schedule to start this season is perfect for a young team.  I think every team we are playing is just a little better then the last.  WCU < MTSU < KU < UNC


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 12, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Kinda depends on where you want to tailgate, but if you're open to anywhere, the easiest place would be the Varsity parking lot.  $25 to park but it's usually got a decent scene and its very close to the stadium.  On campus is a little tougher because they are not letting people on a lot of the new greenspace.
> 
> The other nice place is to park in either the big surface lot on Spring St or the Synergy deck ($20) and try to find a spot in the grass on the 5th street bridge.
> 
> ...



Thanks Doc - I know the greasy V. I thought maybe Northside Drive might be better than GA 400 to I85. If we leave about 9:00 should we be OK?


----------



## PWalls (Sep 12, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> We are 14 point favorites this week against Kansas !




Kansas has been putting up some high numbers in their two games. Our defense gonna be able to hold them back? Great if we put the points on the board (not normally a huge problem), but D has to hold as well (no more shootouts or come from behind situations I hope). We going to be able to cover that spread?


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 12, 2011)

We park at the Varsity, in the parking pass area. It usually fills up fairly quick in the non pass area so if you choose to park there you should be fine getting there in time to tailgate for and hour or two. If you see a white Suburban with Barber Shop lettering on the back windows stop by and say, hey. I'll be the 6'7, big, bald guy standing around it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 12, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Thanks Doc - I know the greasy V. I thought maybe Northside Drive might be better than GA 400 to I85. If we leave about 9:00 should we be OK?



Meh, I wouldn't worry too much about the traffic.  The interstates are much more capable of handling the volume, and at 9 am, there probably won't be too much anyways.  There might be some traffic on Spring, but it won't be bad.

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it this weekend.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 12, 2011)

PWalls said:


> Kansas has been putting up some high numbers in their two games. Our defense gonna be able to hold them back? Great if we put the points on the board (not normally a huge problem), but D has to hold as well (no more shootouts or come from behind situations I hope). We going to be able to cover that spread?



I think we win big.  Our defense will get a test, but their defense is absolutely terrible.  I would not be surprised to see us get to the 1/2 century mark again.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 12, 2011)

Varsity is the Best Place to park.. Eat Some Really Healthy food and Have a Heart attack at the Game...LOL.. I also Park at the Varsity a lot. Hope Them Jackets Keep Proving everyone wrong and Keep Rolling!!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 13, 2011)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> We park at the Varsity, in the parking pass area. It usually fills up fairly quick in the non pass area so if you choose to park there you should be fine getting there in time to tailgate for and hour or two. If you see a white Suburban with Barber Shop lettering on the back windows stop by and say, hey. I'll be the 6'7, big, bald guy standing around it.



You will be hard to miss - I will keep a look out for you. Thanks everyone for the advice. Looking forward to some chili cheese dogs and a Jacket victory. Does the Varsity sell beer?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 13, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> does the varsity sell beer?



byob


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 15, 2011)

Who's going to the game ?


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 15, 2011)

I'll be there - bringing a Michigan guy who's never been to a Tech game.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 15, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> I'll be there - bringing a Michigan guy who's never been to a Tech game.



I'm bringing some smoked pig down. We'll be in the Varsity Parking in a dark blue S-10 pickup. Yall stop by and have a sandwich !


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 15, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm bringing some smoked pig down. We'll be in the Varsity Parking in a dark blue S-10 pickup. Yall stop by and have a sandwich !



Thanks Joe - I'll keep an eye out for you. *GO JACKETS!*


----------



## dixiejacket (Sep 16, 2011)

*Gt*

I'll be there.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 16, 2011)

dixiejacket said:


> I'll be there.



Come by  and eat some BBQ. We'll have plenty.


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 16, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Who's going to the game ?



i'll be there. 16th straight year for season ticket's, plus many other games in the 60's,70's and 80's.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll be there... getting to sit in a box tomorrow. 

I believe I'm riding down with the in-laws so I probably won't get to tailgate but if that changes I'll try to come by Joe.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 16, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'll be there... getting to sit in a box tomorrow.
> 
> I believe I'm riding down with the in-laws so I probably won't get to tailgate but if that changes I'll try to come by Joe.



Great, hope you make it.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ill be there in the Varsity lot as well. Hope to see some of y'all there.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 16, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm bringing some smoked pig down. We'll be in the Varsity Parking in a dark blue S-10 pickup. Yall stop by and have a sandwich !



I will be There... Actually going to Varsity before... Might have to stop By and see whats up! 

What time is everyone getting down there?


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll be there around 10-10:30.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 16, 2011)

We are leaving out of Covington about 9-10 so we should be down that way about the same time.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 17, 2011)

we are here, back side near the olympic tower


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 17, 2011)

Keep me posted, stuck at work til 7pm.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 17, 2011)

Fast start for Tech again, 95 yard orwin smith TD on the first offensive play of the game.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 17, 2011)

Ramblinrack good to hear from you again. I know you got busy for awhile there. Hadn't from you here or on the place.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 17, 2011)

Another fast start to the second half!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 17, 2011)

I think we have 750 yards of offense now...Holy cow.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 17, 2011)

66 points - 768y total - 604 rushing yards...  Dang!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 17, 2011)

Buzz said:


> 66 points - 768y total - 604 rushing yards...  Dang!



The offense looked extremely smooth with Tevin today.  I was impressed.  Defense showed up in the second half and fed off that offensive energy.  Great game, bring on UNC.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 17, 2011)

Very impressed, now let's keep it going!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 17, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> we are here, back side near the olympic tower



Were y'all the ones in the s10 with the rebel flag front plate? I saw two dark blue s10's, and I didn't want to feel like a idiot if the first one was the wrong person..


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 17, 2011)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> Were y'all the ones in the s10 with the rebel flag front plate? I saw two dark blue s10's, and I didn't want to feel like a idiot if the first one was the wrong person..



Yes. We were parked in the rear near the Olympic tower,


----------



## schleylures (Sep 17, 2011)

excellent game


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 17, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yes. We were parked in the rear near the Olympic tower,



Yeah I figured that was y'all. I should've went ahead and stopped by, and said, hey.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 17, 2011)

High school offense looked pretty good today.

I said a few years ago that Josh Nesbitt would probably be the worst QB CPJ ever has at Tech and people thought I was crazy.  Well, Tevin ran it better today than Nesbitt ever did even when he had NFL talent all over the field.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 17, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> High school offense looked pretty good today.
> 
> I said a few years ago that Josh Nesbitt would probably be the worst QB CPJ ever has at Tech and people thought I was crazy.  Well, Tevin ran it better today than Nesbitt ever did even when he had NFL talent all over the field.



Synjin looked good too !  

We were surrounded by Jayhawks today. The look on their faces in the 3rd Q was priceless. I think Gill is sitting on a very hot seat.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah They had me worried in the First Half.. I was Cussing away at the Defense in the Stands..lol... Very Nice Second Half.. Now can we do it in ACC Play.. Miami is looking Pretty good Tonight... Probably Better if J. Harris wasnt playing..lol


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 17, 2011)

Great game- time to take another step up. Good to meet you and your son Joe.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 18, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> High school offense looked pretty good today.
> 
> I said a few years ago that Josh Nesbitt would probably be the worst QB CPJ ever has at Tech and people thought I was crazy.  Well, Tevin ran it better today than Nesbitt ever did even when he had NFL talent all over the field.



Yeah it looked very good.  Days looked more like nesbit but the way Tevin ran it today was flawless.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 18, 2011)

*Been quoting Doc*

I forgot it was Doc who said it but I've been quoting him ever since he said it. If we could just get a QB that was accurate when he was called upon and knew how to run the option we would be set.

Oh and we need a secondary, our DE's/CB's/Safety's stink.

We got a long row to hoe coming up. ACC looks a lot better than people first thought this year.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 18, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Great game- time to take another step up. Good to meet you and your son Joe.



Likewise Ken. How did your friend enjoy his first lube job ?


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 18, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Likewise Ken. How did your friend enjoy his first lube job ?



He loved it - he had a chili cheese dog (pimento of course), double chili cheese steak & onion rings. He also enjoyed the game and the atmosphere at Bobby Dodd. We did have to stop on the way home to get him some Tums.


----------



## schleylures (Sep 18, 2011)

who is going to the game this weekend


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm out of town this weekend in the mountains.  I'll have Wes on.  Kinda surprised ESPN screwed us again with a noon start.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be there. Don't like these early starts though. I like a 3:00 or later game, but I'll be there non the less.


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 18, 2011)

schleylures said:


> who is going to the game this weekend



i'm in...as always!
  the high school offense looked purdy good yesterday.
i love the way the schedule sets up, as the difficulty in opponents gets tougher gradually. just what a very young team building confidence needs. the nc qb can throw the ball and if we don't get some kind of pass rush on him, we're just going to have to outscore them.
            go jackets!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 18, 2011)

Vegas has us at a 4.5 favorite !

CPJ is 2-1 against UNC.

GT is 25-18-3 overall against  UNC.

GT is 11-2 in the last 13 meetings.

Go Jackets


----------



## schleylures (Sep 18, 2011)

I do not know how many of my friends will come to the game but I got one and myself.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2011)

Were probably gonna give up some points, especially in the first half, but I have a feeling were gonna score a bunch, too.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 18, 2011)

Rabbit Hunter 101 said:


> I'll be there. Don't like these early starts though. I like a 3:00 or later game, but I'll be there non the less.



I will be there as well...I agree... I like those 7pm games! Its Nice weather but that sun will still beat you up!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 18, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Were probably gonna give up some points, especially in the first half, but I have a feeling were gonna score a bunch, too.



Agreed.. Hopefully it is not as Close as Kansas at Half.. I was really mad at half time Saturday but they made it much better in the second half..lol... I didnt think we would beat UNC last year but we did last year... Should be a good game!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll be there.   This is going to be a big momentum game for us and we need as many Tech fans in the stands as we can get.    I will be tailgating on the 5th street bridge if any of you guys want to stop and grab a venison burger and a brew.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 18, 2011)

I watched the KU game on TV and the biggest thing I saw was the very noticeable split second difference in the decision making between Tevin and Days running the offense.  At the same time though it's good  to know that Synjin can give a different look should we need him if Tevin gets hurt.  He is definitely the stronger runner.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I watched the KU game on TV and the biggest thing I saw was the very noticeable split second difference in the decision making between Tevin and Days running the offense.  At the same time though it's good  to know that Synjin can give a different look should we need him if Tevin gets hurt.  He is definitely the stronger runner.



I did the same thing.. My wife always asks " Didnt you just get home from that game? Why are you watching it again?" lol.

The Defense looked worse in Person... On TV it didnt look as bad.. but either way it needs work!

I am glad we have Washington Playing right now, Days I am not so sure.. he can Run but Like you said he is not in sync like Washington is... If Washington was to get hurt I am afraid that Vad would come into play.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 18, 2011)

Synjyn is proving himself more and more athletically, but CPJ is calling a lot of keepers for him.  Which means he probably doesn't trust him to read and pitch a lot just yet.


----------



## dixiejacket (Sep 19, 2011)

*Tech*

I'll be there Saturday.  We've had good success with UNC since CPJ arrived so let's hope it continues!


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well Guys.... Are we Ready to see what GT is Made of this weekend? Man Am I ready!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm ready to see if we can step it up against a very good defensive line - we need to throw some in this one to keep them honest.

*GO JACKETS!*


----------



## dixiejacket (Sep 22, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Well Guys.... Are we Ready to see what GT is Made of this weekend? Man Am I ready!!!



Ready and will be there but the wife is making me take her to some fancy place for brunch before the game!  The things we do to please our ladies!  This is a reason for no more 12:00 kickoffs!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 22, 2011)

I say UNC leads at halftime 21-17 but we adjust and win it 38-24.


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm like Walt Deptula(radio personality on Clemson's flagship station), I think we hang close to half a hundred on them and 500+ yds of O.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 22, 2011)

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o6_2_tQkodI?version=3&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o6_2_tQkodI?version=3&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 23, 2011)

dixiejacket said:


> Ready and will be there but the wife is making me take her to some fancy place for brunch before the game!  The things we do to please our ladies!  This is a reason for no more 12:00 kickoffs!



You taking her to Varsity?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 24, 2011)

4-0 ...I think we have a decent shot at 7-0.  Go Jackets!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Sep 24, 2011)

Where did this Clemson team come from ? You recon ole Yabba Dabba Doo Dabo Sweeny is pulling an Auburn ?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 24, 2011)

Congrats Jackets,...I didn't see much but what i saw ya'll looked very good.


----------



## Marks500 (Sep 24, 2011)

Lots of Mistakes Made by the Jackets today on Offense... Should have been a much Higher Score... But I will take that win.. Go Jackets!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2011)

6-0.  Not happy with the offense the past two weeks but the defense is improving and we have done everything our schedule has asked of us so far.  I really hope we use the UVA game to make a statement and get back to scoring 50+ a game.  Let's go Jackets!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 10, 2011)

Amen!! Go Jackets!


----------



## PWalls (Oct 10, 2011)

Washington needs a little more growth as evidenced in that game. But a W is a W. Hopefully, CPJ is going to lay the law down this week. I look for him to have them motivated for UVA. We need a good win up there (all cylinders kicking and performing) to take into the next three games. Gonna be hard to come away from Miami, Clemson and VT without a loss unless we really buckle down and do it right on both sides of the ball for all four quarters.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 10, 2011)

Post Maryland game Q and A with CPJ.  



> Q: Will you go back to practice this week and improve?
> 
> A: Either that or quit, I guess. I mean, for sure. We’ll go back and go to work. I was upset with a lot of things, especially the execution of the offense. Not very good. We didn’t do a very good job of coaching this week. Pretty evident to me. They sure played like they weren’t very well-coached.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Post Maryland game Q and A with CPJ.



or quit? lol


----------



## dutchman (Oct 10, 2011)

Not the best showing this season but it was good enough. 6-0 looks pretty good.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 10, 2011)

dutchman said:


> Not the best showing this season but it was good enough. 6-0 looks pretty good.



We are gonna need more then good enough after this weekend!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 10, 2011)

We have played two bad games in a row and won both - at UVA has been a house of horrors for Tech. Let's hope CPJ gets them focused or we could easily lose this one.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 10, 2011)

I went back this evening and watched the First half of the Maryland Game. Looks to much worse from the stands then on TV... The First half Defense was pretty darn good! The offense was good also just a lot of passes missed by inches! Mostly to you know who... S. Hill! The Past Few games seems like the 4th Qtr is always what gets us! We can start a game but cant Finish it! Not sure if The Defense is getting Tired or what but its gotta be fixed!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just bought my VT tickets and already have UGA tickets.  Clempson is going to be expensive though.  Already sold out.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2011)

have clemson and vt, need uga.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 11, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Just bought my VT tickets and already have UGA tickets.  Clempson is going to be expensive though.  Already sold out.



Thats why you buy season tickets like me


----------



## PWalls (Oct 11, 2011)

Is 9-3 realistic for us at this point? ACCCG?

We should beat Virginia. I think we should take a minimum of one win from the Miami, Clemson, Florida State trio of games. Duke should be a cake walk. UGA is always a tough game regardless of how good we are. 

Following that formula, we are 9-3.

Looks like the Clemson/GT game is the forerunner of the ACCCG game.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 11, 2011)

12-0, lose the bowl game


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 11, 2011)

PWalls said:


> Is 9-3 realistic for us at this point? ACCCG?
> 
> We should beat Virginia. I think we should take a minimum of one win from the Miami, Clemson, Florida State trio of games. Duke should be a cake walk. UGA is always a tough game regardless of how good we are.
> 
> ...



Realistic?  9-3 is worst case scenario, imo.  We are a good team.  We are better than UVA, Miami, VT, and UGA, imo.  And the clemspn game is always close and its at home, as are VT and UGA.  We should do no worse than split the big 4 and beat UVA and Duke. That takes us to 10-2.

Obviously theres no guarantee to win those games, but I do think that so far this year, we have been a better team than all but clemson.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 11, 2011)

Tech needs to be very careful and not overlook VA. This game is very personal for VA !!!


----------



## Bad Company (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats on the fast start this year.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 12, 2011)

Tevin Washington is a Jr(I think) this year. Will he be even better next year? 

Who will replace Hill for lead WR?

Are any good secondary guy's(3*,4*, even a 5*) being recruited?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 12, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Tevin Washington is a Jr(I think) this year. Will he be even better next year?
> 
> Who will replace Hill for lead WR?
> 
> Are any good secondary guy's(3*,4*, even a 5*) being recruited?



I don't think the secondary's problem is a lack of talent, I think it's a lack of experience.  Most of the guys are freshmen or sophomores.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 12, 2011)

The Green kid looks really good at WR. He just needs to put on some mass !


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 12, 2011)

The defensive side of the ball is in good shape with respect to talent.  We have been bringing in very good talent the last 2 years, but they are, obviously, very young.  The secondary is as talented as its been in a long time.  If we stay on track with Francis Kallon and Junior Gnonkonde that will be two very good DL players.  Still need that stud NT, though.

Stephen Hill is also a Junior and will be back next year.  Furthermore, Jeff Greene #81 and Darren Waller #88 are both TFr this year and have great potential as WR's.  They are both 6-5.  Still holding out hope that Chris Jackson will be able to contribute at some point.  He's a Jr this year, as well.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 12, 2011)

PWalls said:


> Is 9-3 realistic for us at this point? ACCCG?
> 
> We should beat Virginia. I think we should take a minimum of one win from the Miami, Clemson, Florida State trio of games. Duke should be a cake walk. UGA is always a tough game regardless of how good we are.
> 
> ...



Hey P - you can have my tickets for the Florida State game.....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 12, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Hey P - you can have my tickets for the Florida State game.....



you have sideline passes like I have?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks, I thought Wes said Hill was a Sr. 

I feel better about the secondary. Maybe by November they'll be much better.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just realized that I haven't posted in this thread yet...I will think of something insightful and edit this post later.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 12, 2011)

Marcus Wright leaves Tech football. I wish him well !


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 13, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Marcus Wright leaves Tech football. I wish him well !



Man, he was a Parade All American, guess it never panned out at GT. Hate to hear it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 13, 2011)

DDD said:


> Didn't he get injured last year?



yes, injured in the offseason, I think.  Never quite made the comeback.  CPJ was kinda short about it but did say "He wasn't gonna play."  

I don't know if he'd fallen that far behind because of the injury or if he had done something to get in the dog house, but sounds like the transfer is the best thing.  He'll graduate from GT in May and then still have a year of eligibility left.  Good luck to Marcus.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 13, 2011)

I posted in USC's thread once. I said something like GO USC, Beat UGA.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 13, 2011)

All right guys.. we had discussed opening them up to anyone so long as there was NO mudslinging or sarcasm of any kind. I thought that was what had been done, but it has not. That being said the rules were never changed to reflect that. I think they are going well and ya'll the fans of the represented teams have a place to spit and whittle without hearing it from the others. It seems like everyone likes how they are going, so lets just keep it the way it is written.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 13, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right guys.. we had discussed opening them up to anyone so long as there was NO mudslinging or sarcasm of any kind. I thought that was what had been done, but it has not. That being said the rules were never changed to reflect that. I think they are going well and ya'll the fans of the represented teams have a place to spit and whittle without hearing it from the others. It seems like everyone likes how they are going, so lets just keep it the way it is written.



Once again for the record - I was not complaining about the post - however I think the rules should remain as initially laid out. mutts and bees can't help themselves if given any leeway.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 17, 2011)

Its just too bad that it always takes a Loss like this for Tech teams to realize they can't sleep walk through every game.  Seems like every year they start reading the press clippings and think they're a lot better than they really are and they lose a game like this because they won't stay focused and work hard.

I was hoping that the near miss against Maryland would be enough.  Oh well... same ol' Tech.

Just hoping its a real wake-up call.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 17, 2011)

I heard this morning that the GT/Clemson game was ABC's regional 8:00 game. Man I hope we don't embarrass ourselves in prime time.

We need some serious beefing up on the DL, or everyone will run at will against us.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm worried that the passing game has gone to pot. On that INT thrown towards Hill, Orwin was wide open down the middle.  Tech had many missed opportunities  !!  Special Teams is pathetic !! The punter needs to go !!

On the bright side, we are very young !!  The future is bright and the trend is up !!!

Go Jackets


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 17, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> I'm worried that the passing game has gone to pot. On that INT thrown towards Hill, Orwin was wide open down the middle.  Tech had many missed opportunities  !!  Special Teams is pathetic !! The punter needs to go !!
> 
> On the bright side, we are very young !!  The future is bright and the trend is up !!!
> 
> Go Jackets



Speaking of our kicking game - a Tech guy told me Saturday that CPJ won't give a scholi to a kicker - that they are all walk on players. Any one know if this a true? If it is, he needs to re-think that decision. Can't punt more that 30 yards and kickoffs to the 20 kills an already weak D on field position.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 17, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Speaking of our kicking game - a Tech guy told me Saturday that CPJ won't give a scholi to a kicker - that they are all walk on players. Any one know if this a true? If it is, he needs to re-think that decision. Can't punt more that 30 yards and kickoffs to the 20 kills an already weak D on field position.



Not true.  Justin Moore is on scholarship.


Defense is soft against the run for sure, but the UBA loss cannot be blamed on the defense.  It was helped by UVA inexplicably passing on a bunch of 3rd down situations in the second half, but either way, UVA did not score a single point in the second half.  GT had 3 straight drives with which they could've taken the lead and they did NOTHING.

Tevin looks horrible.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 17, 2011)

Justin Moore was supposed to be a pretty good kicker out of highschool.  I was happy to see Scot Blair gone but apparently we still don't have a kicking game.  I wish we still had Luke Manger, that guy could kick a football.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 17, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Not true.  Justin Moore is on scholarship.
> 
> 
> Defense is soft against the run for sure, but the UBA loss cannot be blamed on the defense.  It was helped by UVA inexplicably passing on a bunch of 3rd down situations in the second half, but either way, UVA did not score a single point in the second half.  GT had 3 straight drives with which they could've taken the lead and they did NOTHING.
> ...



Yeah that and the big plays called back.  Everything went wrong.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> Everything went wrong.



That's what happens when you think the other team is just gonna fold because you have a high ranking.


----------



## Tim L (Oct 17, 2011)

The defense could be better but the defense didn't lose this game; they only gave up 24 points; none in the second half.  Tech has to be able to score than 24 points on a fair to middlin team like Virginia. The way the offense is playing now it's going to be hard to win one game from Miami, Clemson, VT and Georgia..


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 17, 2011)

Good points - but it was very frustrating watching UVA run the ball down our throats at the end of the game to seal the win. We have issues on all three aspects of the game - offense, defense, and special teams - not good.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tim L said:


> The defense could be better but the defense didn't lose this game; they only gave up 24 points; none in the second half.  Tech has to be able to score than 24 points on a fair to middlin team like Virginia. The way the offense is playing now it's going to be hard to win one game from Miami, Clemson, VT and Georgia..



agreed, the defense should be applauded for only giving up 24.  we know our defense isn't very good.  we are fully reliant on our offense and they did not get off the bus.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think Tevin Washington is gonna get it done. Why don't CPJ just let Vad Lee play? I mean, he talked him up during the summer saying he's light years ahead of where he should be. Heck, if he's that good, we're only gonna have him three years anyway. We waste a redshirt year on him?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 17, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I don't think Tevin Washington is gonna get it done. Why don't CPJ just let Vad Lee play? I mean, he talked him up during the summer saying he's light years ahead of where he should be. Heck, if he's that good, *we're only gonna have him three years anyway. *We waste a redshirt year on him?



Jody- do you think Vad Lee is a pro prospect?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 18, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Jody- do you think Vad Lee is a pro prospect?



I don't have a clue. I just know we're struggling to find a QB and if this kid is as good as advertised, he should be playing him.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 18, 2011)

My vote is to play Vad as well but should've put him in the Kansas game. Its obvious they want him to redshirt.

Plus if a good QB with this style see he's playing early. That next QB will know in 3-4 years he'll get to play so he'll want to come to GT to be next QB. 

Supply and Demand for College FB.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 18, 2011)

I disagree, no need to pull Vad Lee's redshirt because of one loss.  Let him learn the offense on the bench this year and next year compete with Tevin for the starting job.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 20, 2011)

I know this isn't about football.....but this made me laugh.

http://blogs.ajc.com/mark-bradley-b...ech-paul-hewitt-aims-for-a-ncaa-championship/


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 20, 2011)

Nity I concur. It's too late to play Vad now. He would get crushed, not learn a thing,and be demoralized.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think Vad Is Probably as good as they say, but not ready yet.. If he was ready to play then CPJ would have started him this year... Washington is gonna have a good game coming up Saturday you just watch!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Oct 22, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I think Vad Is Probably as good as they say, but not ready yet.. If he was ready to play then CPJ would have started him this year... Washington is gonna have a good game coming up Saturday you just watch!



IMO Vad might have lost the starting gig when he didn't enroll early and missed spring ball.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 22, 2011)

Today will be a big test for the boys and the coaches. Either we "rise up" or we continue the downward spiral to the Emerald Bowl or Smurf Bowl.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 22, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Today will be a big test for the boys and the coaches. Either we "rise up" or we continue the downward spiral to the Emerald Bowl or Smurf Bowl.



We Have to Rise up or this is just another 6-6 season and It started too good to throw it away..


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey Marks tell the team that. I bet we lose to Clemson and VT. 

UGA game will be great the 1st Qtr for GT but after Grantham makes adjustments well be dead ducks.

Back to as always for GT. Our only hope is Vad Lee.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 22, 2011)

Vad Is not the Solution to our Offense Problem... Undersized O line  Is a good bit of our Problem...If you can protect the QB and Set up Blocks we have nothing.... Still Lack of execution...Almost seems like Offense have just given up. But you know I am sure it is hard to get back into a game when you start them they did the last two games!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 23, 2011)

Washington has had time to make proper throws. He has hadn't made them. He's missed wide open receivers numerous times. Can't get larger O-line during middle of season and CPJ doesn't believe bigger is better. So were stuck, I would think a new QB might give them a spark, esp. if he can hit the recvr's. What good is a redshirt if he's not around to play, i.e.the QB from NC St/Wis.

To me this is just the same ole Tech. My last real hope was O'Liar. Now I know not to waste my DVR memory space or place avatar bets on GT this year. Just sad to me, such hope and promise and then the team just lets them go. Its the coaches to me.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 23, 2011)

Why use Vad this late in the season?? I mean If you are realistic about it we really dont stand a Chance in winning anymore games The way we have been playing.. Why use him for 4 games that we will lose if we continue to play like that.. I would rather have him for 4 Full years if he is as good as they say! I wouldnt Blame it all on Washington... Misreads and Oline is not always Protecting the QB.

At this point All we can do is hope For the Best... I mean obviously practice is not working for the Jackets.. Maybe a By week will do them good...

Call me Crazy but I like our Chances better agaisnt Clemson then I do Miami! We still havent lost a home game.lol


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 23, 2011)

I think Synjyn got a concussion. If he did he's out, if he didn't put him in, can it get worse. Not winning is not winning. But yes keep Vad out this year too late to apologize.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 23, 2011)

We have other Back up QBs besides Vad in Synjyn...lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> We have other Back up QBs besides Vad in Synjyn...lol



We do?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Too late to play Vad now.  He should've played against WCU, Kansas, MTSU, etc.  

We are the 2nd youngest team in the country.  119 out of 120 in average age.  The 2-deep of our OL is made up of 2 RJr's, 5 RSo's, 2 RFr (one of which hasn't played a snap because of injury), and 2 Fr.  

Our OL is not very good, but they really shouldn't have been expected to be all that good.  These guys are finally PJ's recruits, but they are very young.  Uzzi and Jackson are very good linemen.  Finch is average.  We're lacking experienced depth because of a crappy class in 2008 and some unexpected attrition.  Part of that is CPJ's fault and some is not.

At the beginning of the season most people said 8 wins was realistic and acceptable.  Then everybody's expectations went up when they looked good against crappy competition at the beginning of the year.  We're still in very good shape to win 8 or even 9 games, imo.  And I'll be happy if we get that out of Tevin Washington, because I wasn't expecting much from him.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 27, 2011)

So Guys What are the Real Chances against Clemson? Joking Aside! I am excited for the Game. We Both Know What Tech Can do to win...but are they good enough to do it?


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> So Guys What are the Real Chances against Clemson? Joking Aside! I am excited for the Game. We Both Know What Tech Can do to win...but are they good enough to do it?



We have to keep the tiggers off the field - some long drives and score TD's. Can we? Yes - will we is another question.

Interestingly, the Vegas line opened at tiggers -41/2 and it is down to 31/2. Lots of $ going the Jackets way.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 29, 2011)

Clemson game is at home, its homecoming, and its on ABC/ESPN @ 8PM. Will any of this help GT for motivation?

Our special teams stink. Can we not kick to Sammy? Are the kicker & punter skilled enough not to kick to him?


----------



## ramblinrack (Oct 29, 2011)

we have no chance to win this game, kinda like au in 03 i'd say. i was there for that one, and i will be there tonight...as always. we are DUE to play well. will be a full house with some highly regarded recruits .go jacket's!


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 30, 2011)

Go Jackets!!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 30, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> We have to keep the tiggers off the field - some long drives and score TD's. Can we? Yes - will we is another question.
> 
> Interestingly, the Vegas line opened at tiggers -41/2 and it is down to 31/2. Lots of $ going the Jackets way.



Always look to Vegas  - all the ESPN "experts" said CU by 14. *GO JACKETS!*


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 30, 2011)

Roll Tech...


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 30, 2011)

Props to Markie Mark for calling this one, he nailed it. 

And so did Tech. Let's hope this Tech shows up for VT, Duke, and UGA. 

If Hill can continue to make catches like that he will do well in the draft.


----------



## Marks500 (Oct 30, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Props to Markie Mark for calling this one, he nailed it.
> 
> And so did Tech. Let's hope this Tech shows up for VT, Duke, and UGA.
> 
> If Hill can continue to make catches like that he will do well in the draft.



Well That is what a game looks like when you dont beat yourself.. Previous Two Games Tech Dug a Whole early like Clemon did and couldnt get out. I been waiting for that complete game and it couldnt have come at a better time. Lets just hope for more like that!!


----------



## feathersnantlers (Oct 31, 2011)

Even special teams showed up.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 31, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Even special teams showed up.



Jemea Thomas showed up.

Poole hit two very good punts and one that was so bad everybody got away from it and he got a good bounce.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 9, 2011)

Who all is going to be in attendance?  I'll be putting the pork on the smoker tonight getting ready for tomorrow's tailgate.  This was my setup from the climpsun game.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'll be there but, of all things, I have meetings in Athens all day tomorrow.  My boss, also a big GT fan, told them that at 4:00 pm, whether the meetings were over or not, we were leaving. 

Hoping to be in the Varsity lot by 6 pm.  Nitram, you up on 5th Street bridge again?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Nov 9, 2011)

I will be around three or four different places...luckily I am a large guy and its easy to cover a lot of area.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 9, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I'll be there but, of all things, I have meetings in Athens all day tomorrow.  My boss, also a big GT fan, told them that at 4:00 pm, whether the meetings were over or not, we were leaving.
> 
> Hoping to be in the Varsity lot by 6 pm.  Nitram, you up on 5th Street bridge again?



Yeah..should be setting up by 4:30pm latest.  Tent will be up much earlier though.  We will be on the north east corner of the bridge.


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 9, 2011)

Wish I was going - don't forget it's a white out. *GO JACKETS!*


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Nov 9, 2011)

ill be down there in the varsity lot around 6 hopefully, Go Jackets


----------



## doenightmare (Nov 9, 2011)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> ill be down there in the varsity lot around 6 hopefully, Go Jackets



Dang Jake - that is a big ole' doe in your avatar - what did she weigh?


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (Nov 9, 2011)

we guessed around 150, biggest one ive ever takin buck or doe lol im 6'0'' 270, for comparison


----------



## Bullpup969 (Dec 3, 2011)

31-17


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 6, 2011)

note rules change


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 9, 2011)

I keep hearing that Vad Lee might be transferring.. He was thinking of transfering this week.. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## ramblinrack (Dec 13, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I keep hearing that Vad Lee might be transferring.. He was thinking of transfering this week.. Anyone know anything about this?



i believe he is a little homesick and the rumor was he was going to e carolina where his gf runs track. he is currently still practicing with gt.  i think he stays at gt. on another note, justin thomas has de-committed from bama and is apparently looking to play qb and gt is a strong possibility.

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2011/12/alabama_loses_commitment_from.html


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 13, 2011)

The Vad scare is over, it seems. He was hosting a recruit this past week and seemed to have nothing but good things to say.  I believe he was considering it, like pretty much every freshman at Tech, football player or not.  Tech is a rude awakening and it really kicks your butt that first year.  Couple that with missing friends and gf and redshirting, doubts start creeping in.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 13, 2011)

Rivals is reporting that Justin Thomas has committed to GT.  Huge pickup of an absolute stud of an athlete.  QB competition is getting better and better.  Washington, Days, Lee, Dennis Andrews, and now Thomas.  

Of course, still gotta get him signed but this a big commitment.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 14, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Rivals is reporting that Justin Thomas has committed to GT.  Huge pickup of an absolute stud of an athlete.  QB competition is getting better and better.  Washington, Days, Lee, Dennis Andrews, and now Thomas.
> 
> Of course, still gotta get him signed but this a big commitment.



Yeah I see that on ESPN as well.. Question is.. can any of these QB's thorw the the ball good every game? lol


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 17, 2011)

Will we win the bowl game?

I don't think so. I wish we could hear some recruiting news about D or O linemen, and cornerbacks. We need some new, better blood.

Sorry to be a troll lately. New job blocks GON and I don't feel like forking out the dough for a good smart phone, yet.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 19, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Will we win the bowl game?
> 
> I don't think so. I wish we could hear some recruiting news about D or O linemen, and cornerbacks. We need some new, better blood.
> 
> Sorry to be a troll lately. New job blocks GON and I don't feel like forking out the dough for a good smart phone, yet.



How can you say we will not win a bowl game? Come on man you know Johnson will have them ready for this.. UTAH is not a good team. Only way I see us Lossing is if our Defense plays like it did against UGA.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 19, 2011)

feathersnantlers said:


> Will we win the bowl game?
> 
> I don't think so. I wish we could hear some recruiting news about D or O linemen, and cornerbacks. We need some new, better blood.
> 
> Sorry to be a troll lately. New job blocks GON and I don't feel like forking out the dough for a good smart phone, yet.



Errin Joe, Shaq Mason, Bryan Chamberlain, Trey Braun

Nick Menocal, Tremaine McNair, Chaz Cheeks, Lou Young, Isaiah Johnson, Jabari Hunt-Days, Quayshawn Nealy, Dominique Noble

And this years class so far has 2 OL, 3 DB, 3 DE, 1 DT.  http://rivals.yahoo.com/footballrec...orgiatech-4;_ylt=Ao5q0KqsO9Uff2YJ5oybgslJPZB4


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 20, 2011)

I hope we don't lose big Dalvin Tomlinson. He is down to us and Bama. That was be a huge catch! 

http://georgiatech.scout.com/a.z?s=140&p=8&c=1&nid=4422604


----------



## ramblinrack (Dec 21, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> I hope we don't lose big Dalvin Tomlinson. He is down to us and Bama. That was be a huge catch!
> 
> http://georgiatech.scout.com/a.z?s=140&p=8&c=1&nid=4422604



i don't think bama is going to have room for dt. from the insider reports i read, we are in good shape to land him, and he is needed badly! also a 4**** s from nj is a strong possibility.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Jan 2, 2012)

I knew it, lose the bowl game, say it was close, OT, whatever, we lost.



> Will we win the bowl game?
> 
> I don't think so.



I give CPJ 2 more years and he has to go. 2014 new coach.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2012)

feathersnantlers said:


> I give CPJ 2 more years and he has to go. 2014 new coach.



Does it really matter? Tech cannot compete with the football mills. It comes down to money. Period.

Nobody in the country does as much with as little(money/talent) as Tech.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 2, 2012)

jiminbogart said:


> Does it really matter? Tech cannot compete with the football mills. It comes down to money. Period.
> 
> Nobody in the country does as much with as little(money/talent) as Tech.



It is not money...it is admissions.  GT has as much money as anyone.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 2, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> GT has as much money as anyone.



Not for football we don't.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 2, 2012)

jiminbogart said:


> Not for football we don't.



What we don't have is an atmosphere that welcomes football players I.E if you come here you have a scholarship but you have to be a student..  Just built an indoor football practice facility that UGA doesn't have with all of their money.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 3, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> What we don't have is an atmosphere that welcomes football players I.E if you come here you have a scholarship but you have to be a student..  Just built an indoor football practice facility that UGA doesn't have with all of their money.



The bottomline is that Tech does not have the football resources of the football mills.

They will not have those resources in our lifetime.

Who has more former players in the pros?

Tech or any given football mill?


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jan 3, 2012)

Unless you are suggesting they pay their players your point is not valid.  At Georgia they offer whoever they want and then cross their fingers hoping the guy can qualify.  At GT the coach has to go to the admissions folks and see if the student athlete is up to snuff before offering.  The admissions people are the ones that make it tough for GT.  There is nothing an athlete at UGA has that one at GT doesn't.  The exception would be that the player at uga can take easier classes and concentrate more on football, at GT they dont have a lot of places to hide players.


----------

